# Joyetech evic vtc aio



## Spongebob (20/9/18)

Who has stock of the above but the silver one? I know they are on special at Onedayvapes but they only have black? 






Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/18)

Not sure about this @Spongebob but perhaps just check The Vape Guy and eciggies.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

